# mini home theater system



## n1co_ws (Aug 10, 2009)

my friend want make a 5.1 system for his own home... any recomendation??? no special treatment for the room. thx.:bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Budget? Size of room?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Definitely need to know the budget. The possibilities of suggestions are endless otherwise!


----------

